# Schlesinger's Testing Machine Tools Question



## ddickey (Jul 28, 2019)

How do you guys interpret "free end of mandrel inclined towards the direction of tool travel"? To me it reads the test bar can be 0-.02 mm smaller on the TS end but Wes Johnson's video states the opposite. A little larger makes sense I guess but want to make sure before I make adjustments.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 28, 2019)

Machines and tooling flex.  A small amount of decreasing the geometric angle between cutter and work will ideally result in a cut that is geometrically correct.  Or, more simply put, lean into the work a little to get the angle you are looking for.  Experience and checking results tells us what we need to do to compensate for not living in a perfect world.


----------



## ddickey (Jul 28, 2019)

Okay so slightly bigger (or zero) on the TS end. Yeah that makes sense.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jul 28, 2019)

I there is enough material to be removed, you can make cuts and test them before you commit to the final cut.  If the final cut is going to be a light one, then take your test measurement after the same light cut.  A heavier cut will change the geometry more than a light cut.  All of this only matters if the finished part really needs to be that accurate...  The instructions that come with the machine are set to give accurate results with average pressure on average hardness material.


----------

